# Alberto Angela in "Stanotte a Venezia": martedì 13 giugno su Rai 1



## fabri47 (10 Giugno 2017)

*Alberto Angela in "Stanotte a Venezia": martedì 13 giugno su Rai 1*

Dopo gli speciali dedicati a Firenze e San Pietro,* Alberto Angela* torna in prima serata su Rai 1 con un programma ambientato a *Venezia*, dal titolo "*Stanotte a Venezia*", in cui il paleontologo descriverà la città e la sua storia, il tutto nel cuore della notte. Un documentario che promette scintille, soprattutto dal punto di vista della definizione: per la registrazione sono state utilizzate *telecamere con risoluzione in 4K* e *droni professionali*. Saranno presenti in qualità di ospiti speciali *Lino Guanciale*, Giusy Buscemi e *Giancarlo Giannini* nel ruolo di *Carlo Goldoni*. 

"Stanotte a Venezia" andrà in onda martedì *13 giugno* 2017 alle ore *21:30* su *Rai 1* e sarà visibile in HD sul canale 501 del digitale terrestre ed, eccezionalmente, anche in 4K sul canale Rai 4K (canale 210 di TivùSat).


----------



## Raryof (10 Giugno 2017)

Per quanto mi riguarda imperdibile, non guardando la tv aspetterò che la mettano online sul sito.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo gli speciali dedicati a Firenze e San Pietro,* Alberto Angela* torna in prima serata su Rai 1 con un programma ambientato a *Venezia*, dal titolo "*Stanotte a Venezia*", in cui il paleontologo descriverà la città e la sua storia, il tutto nel cuore della notte. Un documentario che promette scintille, soprattutto dal punto di vista della definizione: per la registrazione sono state utilizzate *telecamere con risoluzione in 4K* e *droni professionali*. Saranno presenti in qualità di ospiti speciali *Lino Guanciale*, Giusy Buscemi e *Giancarlo Giannini* nel ruolo di *Carlo Goldoni*.
> 
> "Stanotte a Venezia" andrà in onda martedì *13 giugno* 2017 alle ore *21:30* su *Rai 1* e sarà visibile in HD sul canale 501 del digitale terrestre e*d, eccezionalmente, anche in 4K sul canale Rai 4K (canale 210 di TivùSat*).



Quindi per vederlo in 4k ci vuole per forza la parabola?


----------



## fabri47 (10 Giugno 2017)

Questi speciali di Alberto Angela sono da mutande croccanti, uno dei validi motivi per pagare il canone. 

Tra l'altro, la stessa sera ci sarà il ritorno di Sarabanda, ma sticassi, guarderò Rai 1.



Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quindi per vederlo in 4k ci vuole per forza la parabola?


Si. Un peccato anche perchè ce l'ho la parabola, ma ho Sky e non Tivù Sat. Mi accontenterò dell'HD su 501.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Giugno 2017)

*Stasera alle ore 23:50 su Rai 1 ci sarà un'anteprima sulla trasmissione.*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Giugno 2017)

up


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo gli speciali dedicati a Firenze e San Pietro,* Alberto Angela* torna in prima serata su Rai 1 con un programma ambientato a *Venezia*, dal titolo "*Stanotte a Venezia*", in cui il paleontologo descriverà la città e la sua storia, il tutto nel cuore della notte. Un documentario che promette scintille, soprattutto dal punto di vista della definizione: per la registrazione sono state utilizzate *telecamere con risoluzione in 4K* e *droni professionali*. Saranno presenti in qualità di ospiti speciali *Lino Guanciale*, Giusy Buscemi e *Giancarlo Giannini* nel ruolo di *Carlo Goldoni*.
> 
> "Stanotte a Venezia" andrà in onda martedì *13 giugno* 2017 alle ore *21:30* su *Rai 1* e sarà visibile in HD sul canale 501 del digitale terrestre ed, eccezionalmente, anche in 4K sul canale Rai 4K (canale 210 di TivùSat).



Ci siamo ;-) da non perdere!!!


----------



## fabri47 (13 Giugno 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda imperdibile, non guardando la tv aspetterò che la mettano online sul sito.





Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quindi per vederlo in 4k ci vuole per forza la parabola?





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci siamo ;-) da non perdere!!!


Intanto vi ricordo anche il ritorno di Sarabanda sempre stasera, ma su Italia 1. 

Ecco il topic Sarabanda: martedì su Italia 1 in prima serata


----------



## Jaqen (13 Giugno 2017)

Ho visto un po' il caro Alberto in giro tra le calli...dev'essere una cannonata. Non vedo l'ora


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto vi ricordo anche il ritorno di Sarabanda sempre stasera, ma su Italia 1.
> 
> Ecco il topic Sarabanda: martedì su Italia 1 in prima serata



mmmmm piazzo my sky per registrare il programma di angela, senza dubbi.
Sarabanda  valentina, la professora... ha fatto storia questo programma.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Giugno 2017)

E' stato un bellissimo "viaggio", ottime le riprese ed il montaggio, eccezionale (come sempre) Alberto Angela nel descrivere la città e raccontare gli aneddoti storici senza mai annoiare. Grande anche Giancarlo Giannini e bravo pure Guanciale che ha interpretato Casanova e tutti gli altri attori nei panni degli abitanti dell'epoca. Il momento più alto, sicuramente nella parte in cui Angela si è emozionato dinanzi all'uomo vitruviano di Leonardo Da Vinci (ed io non lo sapevo che l'originale si trovasse a Venezia nelle Gallerie dell'Accademia). 

Questa è la tv che voglio e che mi rende orgoglioso di pagare il canone!


----------

